# Travellers??



## jakekelly (May 31, 2013)

For information  purposes  "a travelling comunity" have moved into the forrestry picnic site at Roseisle  beside Burghead ,i wonder how long before it is destroyed and height barriers erected ,its a bloody disgrace that these BAAA*****ds get away with it ,any normal person would be prosecuted faster than you or I COULD burn a tire! but there again they are not normal, a certain person in Germany had the right idea .:mad2::mad1::mad2::mad1:


----------



## Rubbertramp (May 31, 2013)

That's a bit harsh isn't it? Just the attitude that helped along the the tragic events in Germany you speak of.
I spent the night at Roseisle last Tuesday and noticed that they were only camped at the entrance parking area. The forest car parks were still being used by many day trippers and their families so I don't think anyone locally is really too concerned.


----------



## jakekelly (May 31, 2013)

I LIVE LOCALLY  &Iam concerned, you have them as neighbors and tell me you relish the thought ,Ps. the farm land on either side as you drove down to roseisle 1 guess as to it belongs to


----------



## Smaug (May 31, 2013)

There is a community that sometimes camps just outside Shifnal, near where I live. They leave their rubbish in black bags for collection like everyone else, & when they move on the trampled grass soon recovers. 

There are good & bad people in all communities, from the richest to the poorest. I don't think this is the right place to air your predjudices.


----------



## jakekelly (May 31, 2013)

*Travellers*

in beteewn ploughing and scarfing(the ground) Take note I only posted a notice to inform others , my thoughts and predjuces extend a dam sight further than i could post on here, when you have had the diesel stolen out of your tank, the batteries stolen from your equipment ,&the local plods answer is "its not worth doing anything unless you catch them red handed, and they will soon move away" you tell me all is good and fair in the world !waken up & smell the coffee guys!:mad2::mad2::mad2: any way no more I'm off back to work ,have a nice day !!:have fun::rabbit::lol-049s if any one would like to carry on this thread i will very gladly move it to the blackhole dept.


----------



## Firefox (May 31, 2013)

There's many different types of traveler groups. The original post is offensive and doesn't have any place in today's society or any society for that matter.


----------



## jakekelly (May 31, 2013)

Firefox said:


> There's many different types of traveler groups. The original post is offensive and doesn't have any place in today's society or any society for that matter.


thats your opinion ,I have mine


----------



## sasquatch (May 31, 2013)

I understand your anger,its the attitude of the authorities;the Police are tied up by Political Correctness brought on by the Pinkos in local and national government. The stock answer from the Police with any 'minor' crime is that they can't do anything unless you catch them,and when you do, you get prosecuted-dammed if you do and dammed if you don't.
I don't think genocide is any answer.but when you have things stolen,the red mist takes over.
If they are regular attenders what about looking at 'target hardening' your property. We had problems with travellers and now all our local spots have bl@@dy big boulders to block access,a big shame because local families used to visit at w/es and  and put up a tent and stay for the day. For some kids it was their first introduction t camping. Breakfast,lunch and evening meal in the open air,then strike camp and head off home with tired children and  pleased parents.
THESE LAYABOUTS HAVE CAUSED THIS MAGIC OF CHILDHOOD TO BE LOST! NOW THAT MAKE ME ANGRY.


----------



## Harmergeddon (May 31, 2013)

jakekelly said:


> a certain person in Germany had the right idea



Assuming you mean Mr Hitler then if you really believe this there's no point holding a debate with you. 
I can see your frustration though and i have seen simillar incidences where i live each summer with travelling groups. But to be honest they can be no more of a nuisance than the boy racers who frequent the local cliff top car park and leave lager cans, mc donalds wrappers and smashed ale bottles every weekend.
I also used to live right next to a very popular sandy beach in dorset. The amount of rubbish left on the beach every day during the summer months by the day trippers would make the mess left by a week long traveller encampment small fry.
Its not just the travelling community that cause problems and whilst i love to make broad generalisations in jest (especially if its about the french, scottish or australians) when made seriously they only serve to create anger and resentment.


----------



## maxi77 (May 31, 2013)

You clearly have never been part of a minority group, but hey ho we are all entitled to our opinions. I lived close to an area used by travellers seasonally and personally had no problems. The only times I was robbed were when the travellers had moved on. I must admit that if I was a traveller I would really have great difficulty in seeing why I should conform with a bunch of prejudiced ********.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 31, 2013)

I agree with all of the original post except the Germany reference, travellers in yours area means thefts in your area, I have experienced it and its not nice.


----------



## n brown (May 31, 2013)

makes me nervous when people talk about euthanising people they don't like, I could fit a few vulnerable groups ![old,ginger,4 eyed, hetero,literate etc]


----------



## Tbear (May 31, 2013)

n brown said:


> makes me nervous when people talk about euthanising people they don't like, I could fit a few vulnerable groups ![old,ginger,4 eyed, hetero,literate etc]



Just imagine if the French started on the Foreigners:scared:

Richard


----------



## vwalan (May 31, 2013)

or the spanish etc . uk immigrants out . 
no no .we dont want them . 
just imagine years ago ...
here comes a uk ship . suppose they will steal our precious things rape our women . take our children as slaves . 
and that was in our own empire countries . 
having a few travellers across the road seems quite good compared to that.


----------



## QFour (May 31, 2013)

I was in France many moons ago. There was a large field with a ditch all the way round. The local police were there and all the traffic had stopped because someone had filled the ditch with road stone and a large number of vehicles and trailers had moved into the field. There were a lot of people around probably trying to work out what to do next. Our local council put some chunks of sandstone down to stop people moving into grassed areas by the side of the roads so they just drove up the pavement ...


----------



## Smaug (May 31, 2013)

User1 said:


> I was in France many moons ago. There was a large field with a ditch all the way round. The local police were there and all the traffic had stopped because someone had filled the ditch with road stone and a large number of vehicles and trailers had moved into the field. There were a lot of people around probably trying to work out what to do next. Our local council put some chunks of sandstone down to stop people moving into grassed areas by the side of the roads so they just drove up the pavement ...



There used to be a law to make councils provide camping for travellers in order to reduce trespass, but few, if any ever did & it has now been repealed. Just like us, they need to stop from time to time & need places to do that.


----------



## jakekelly (May 31, 2013)

Smaug said:


> There used to be a law to make councils provide camping for travellers in order to reduce trespass, but few, if any ever did & it has now been repealed. Just like us, they need to stop from time to time & need places to do that.



I REST MY CASE, if they (travellers )were such good neighbors everyone would be welcoming them with open arms , I am a fairly hard working bloke with my own preferences and predjices,i dont sponge off the state ,i dont steal from anyone, and i would venture a statement that i am part of majority of like minded people, i accept the fact that there are others that do not conform to this train of thought ,that is their perogitive just as it is mine to state i do not & will not accept the mealy mouthed excuses that are spouted to exploit the situation that these people are in, they have chosen the way of life ,they choose to live the way that they do, fine ,BUT DONT IMPOSE IT ON ME   certainly not all  Travellers are annarchists, just as not all muslims are murders!


----------



## jakekelly (May 31, 2013)

*Gentlemen & ladies*

GENTLEMEN & LADIES I post this thread as information about a travelling comunity purely for advisory & information purposes only, it seems to have degenerated somewhat so I would like to move this to the black hole topic area & leave the thread for the purpose intended. motorhome chat.:wave: thank you all for your opinions ,they will be duely filed in the correct place:wave::blah:


----------



## Tony Lee (May 31, 2013)

jakekelly said:


> GENTLEMEN & LADIES I post this thread as information about a travelling comunity purely for advisory & information purposes only, it seems to have degenerated somewhat so I would like to move this to the black hole topic area & leave the thread for the purpose intended. motorhome chat.:wave: thank you all for your opinions ,they will be duely filed in the correct place:wave::blah:



Jack, the thread degenerated from the instant you decided to post your hateful message. A few good-thinking members have tried to salvage it but now you have the gall to blame others for what you created.

Oh yes, and I see you managed to get in a swipe at the Muslims too. Well done  ---  NOT.

I've reported the post so it is over to Phil to decide what standards he expects of his forum and its members


----------



## Gill Page (May 31, 2013)

Tony Lee said:


> Jack, the thread degenerated from the instant you decided to post your hateful message. A few good-thinking members have tried to salvage it but now you have the gall to blame others for what you created.
> 
> Oh yes, and I see you managed to get in a swipe at the Muslims too. Well done  ---  NOT.
> 
> I've reported the post so it is over to Phil to decide what standards he expects of his forum and its members



Well said Tony Lee. Have also reported the original post - completely out of order as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jakekelly (Jun 1, 2013)

Use the gray stuff you call a brain


----------



## ricc (Jun 1, 2013)

theres a lot of blinkered people been posting on this thread.
whilst i agree the germany reference should be a no no ... i can understand the viewpoint that led to its posting.

the rubbish these people leave behind is a minor issue to the hardworking small farmers trying to scrape a living working long hours abiding by endless reams of rules and regulations.   the real issue for them is the thieving... thousands of pounds worth of damage to machinary to harvest a few quids worth of scrap metal.   then theres the distruption to a business that has to work flat out when the weather is right,,,, a tank of diesel can be replaced but a day of fine weather waiting for the tanker to arrive cant.
if someone nicked the wheels of your motor home the friday before the first fine weekend of the summer and you couldnt get replacements till monday morning when you had to be back at work youd be a bit peeved...just think how much worse it is for somebody whose got the weather right to plant or harvest and they miss the fine weather window cos some bastid has pinched yer diesel.... add to that you know whose done it and you know that there isnt a cats chance in hell of getting plod to follow it up..... and the same things going to happen again ... maybe next month, maybe next year.... i can see why tony martin did what he did... i aint saying it was right but i can understand his and the op's frustrations with the society we have to live in. 

i mentioned plod not acting  but they aint really the problem its the chicanary of the legal system, minorities rights and the joke sentancing in the courts thats the real problem.


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Jun 1, 2013)

Tony Lee/Gill page, why report Jake for his opinions, that's all they are, opinions. Would it not have been better to tell him you did not agree with the content of his post and leave it at that, this petty grassing should have been left where it belongs, in the classroom.
Jake could have been a bit more diplomatic, but he had a point to get across. He did not mess about, fair play to him.
seamus.


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 1, 2013)

having read this thread like many ppl seem to get upset when things are sadi that offend ppl this happens on a lot of posts and the thread / debate drys up, with the odd exception ive not seen anything said on here that deemed illegal . the usual thoughts cross threw my head, the freedom of speech means nothing unless it means the freedom to offend. on here thier was a ref to germany, well lets remind ppl where the term shouting fir fire in a crowed thertre came from, it came from a judge in the usa when we convited two yiddish speaking ppl for distributing alarmist leaflets about how the Yiddish along with Jews  ppl were being persecuted in germany pre war . i.e the judge said it was offence, no body thought to check why they were doing and they were giving leaflets out in a language most ppl from the usa could not even undertsnad so theas well as its inportnat to be heard its also important that we give ppl the chance to listen. have we not learned from what happended in germany where we started to persucate ppl just by having an opinion and speaking up. how do you know the woruld is round after all you only have ppl word for 1000's of years we were told br all esp the religious types , no no no i will defend my right to  have an oppion . this exludes personal insults of course.


----------



## christhenix (Jun 1, 2013)

It is not a question of being offended on behalf of anyone, or defending travellers. 

We all know what a nuisance elements of that community cause, and like others I have been victim to their actions. And I am sure also, that we are all frustrated and hacked off by the perceived lack of action on the part of the authorities to deal with the problem.

But to even suggest that Hitler was right on any level to commit genocide against any community, is abhorrent to any decent "grown up" civilized person.


----------



## rowan (Jun 1, 2013)

seamus said:


> Tony Lee/Gill page, why report Jake for his opinions, that's all they are, opinions. Would it not have been better to tell him you did not agree with the content of his post and leave it at that, this petty grassing should have been left where it belongs, in the classroom.
> Jake could have been a bit more diplomatic, but he had a point to get across. He did not mess about, fair play to him.
> seamus.



The reference to Hitler having the right idea is a prime example of hate speech, not simply an opinion, and as one of the people that would have been despatched by the nazis I find the opening post very offensive.

"Hate speech, as defined by the Council of Europe, covers all forms of expression which spread, incite, promote or justify racial hatred, xenophobia, anti-Semitism or other forms of hatred based on intolerance, including: intolerance expressed by aggressive nationalism and ethnocentrism, discrimination and hostility against minorities, migrants and people of immigrant origin."

And yes, I've had possessions stolen by travellers, but I've had more possesions stolen by non-travellers, travellers don't have a monoploy on crime.


----------



## Gill Page (Jun 1, 2013)

rowan said:


> The reference to Hitler having the right idea is a prime example of hate speech, not simply an opinion, and as one of the people that would have been despatched by the nazis I find the opening post very offensive.
> 
> "Hate speech, as defined by the Council of Europe, covers all forms of expression which spread, incite, promote or justify racial hatred, xenophobia, anti-Semitism or other forms of hatred based on intolerance, including: intolerance expressed by aggressive nationalism and ethnocentrism, discrimination and hostility against minorities, migrants and people of immigrant origin."
> 
> And yes, I've had possessions stolen by travellers, but I've had more possesions stolen by non-travellers, travellers don't have a monoploy on crime.



Thanks Rowan, I was trying to think how to respond, and you've expressed it perfectly.


----------



## ricc (Jun 1, 2013)

i think a lot of you still cant see the problem from the op's perspective... its not about rubbish left or about having a few possessions stolen, the problem comes from knowing that youre likely to get the means of carrying out your business removed ...in the case of a farmer this can mean disruption of the whole 12 month cycle... those of you who think a few possessions can easily be replaced just try doing without your income for a year, still having to pay your bills and taxes, whilst knowing whose pinched it from you and knowing that the "justice" system aint going to do anything or stop it happening again next year..except give them more benefits from your taxes of course

ive been there , got the tee shirt , lost the rose tinted specs a long time ago.and can understand his frustration.


----------



## vwalan (Jun 1, 2013)

there is a responsibility for the farmer to not leave his equipment all over the place . they do tend to leave some of it in lay-by,s .hedgerows etc . certainly do round here. plus there are a few that like to have stuff taken so they can claim for new . or fit in with the pub talk down the road. 
stealing goes on with out travellers in your area . always as always will. or so it seems . farmers are terrible round here for clogging up lay-bys . mind we dont like them or holiday makers ,ha ha but then you may already know that. hee hee.


----------



## rowan (Jun 1, 2013)

ricc said:


> i think a lot of you still cant see the problem from the op's perspective... its not about rubbish left or about having a few possessions stolen, the problem comes from knowing that youre likely to get the means of carrying out your business removed ...in the case of a farmer this can mean disruption of the whole 12 month cycle... those of you who think a few possessions can easily be replaced just try doing without your income for a year, still having to pay your bills and taxes, whilst knowing whose pinched it from you and knowing that the "justice" system aint going to do anything or stop it happening again next year..except give them more benefits from your taxes of course
> 
> ive been there , got the tee shirt , lost the rose tinted specs a long time ago.and can understand his frustration.



I think we can all understand that. What is totally unacceptable is stating that: 

"they are not normal, a certain person in Germany had the right idea .:mad2::mad1::mad2::mad1:"

THAT is what was so offensive about the original post!


----------



## voyagerstan (Jun 1, 2013)

there are some really bigoted nimby people on here .


----------



## voyagerstan (Jun 1, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Bakedbeans (Jun 1, 2013)

rowan said:


> I think we can all understand that. What is totally unacceptable is stating that:
> 
> "they are not normal, a certain person in Germany had the right idea .:mad2::mad1::mad2::mad1:"
> 
> THAT is what was so offensive about the original post!



You need to go back an read the first post. 

whos not normal, the pikies? whats offensive about that? They fact they are a minority makes them not normal.

a certain person in Germany, Who?  Theres a lot of people in Germany. they make good cars so theres at least some of them that had the right idea 

landyrubbertramp


> i will defend my right to have an oppion . this exludes personal insults of course.



I have an opinion too and it can include personal insults  A spade is a spade 

You got to love some of the post on this forum.  Its always worth a laugh.


JakeKelly,
Theres more at the end of the Troves road and they have been there for months, could be some of them as there seems to be more ****e there than caravans now.


----------



## rowan (Jun 1, 2013)

Read the definition again, it's not just about racism.
_"including: intolerance expressed by aggressive nationalism and ethnocentrism, discrimination and hostility against minorities,"_
minorities would include gypsies, travellers, religions, disabled (physically or mentally), GLBT, etc, and suggesting Hiltler had the right idea about any minority group (even if based on the wrongful actions of a few) would come under that.

And Bakedbeans, it is obvious to everyone what was meant so your ridiculous 'explanation' doesn't warrant a reply.


----------



## runnach (Jun 1, 2013)

Ive kept quite so far ,,,,running out of town !!! I doubt it in a dream maybe, the bottom line is dead simple, there is good and bad in all the communities.

I have and still do run pubs in areas frequented by travellers,some are wrong uns others as good as gold which pretty much refelcts the settled community too.

I fully understand why someone is aggrieved having something stolen.( theft is abohrrent full stop ) 

Whilst we label travellers lowest of the low,naturally the scumbags of the settled community do no wrong ,dont thieve ? 

If thats what you believe get real , the paper every week lists court reports....most have a settled address

You all want to Wildcamp, and bleat about councils doing this that and the other prejudice? ....look at your own blanket prejudice 

Dont chuck stones in a greenhouse 

Channa


----------



## vwalan (Jun 1, 2013)

many of us dont always agree on here . but i,m certain given a meet somewhere somewhen we will share a beer have a laugh . 
forums dont allow us to see the body language each person has. 
lets not spoil it on the forum . we all have strong views . me included . but better to make friends than enemies . 
should this thread be closed?
it may be wise. 
over a beer it could seem differently .


----------



## n brown (Jun 1, 2013)

maybe it is time to get some closure. for sure nobody's going to change their minds on this one


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 1, 2013)

rowan said:


> The reference to Hitler having the right idea is a prime example of hate speech, not simply an opinion, and as one of the people that would have been despatched by the nazis I find the opening post very offensive.
> 
> "Hate speech, as defined by the Council of Europe, covers all forms of expression which spread, incite, promote or justify racial hatred, xenophobia, anti-Semitism or other forms of hatred based on intolerance, including: intolerance expressed by aggressive nationalism and ethnocentrism, discrimination and hostility against minorities, migrants and people of immigrant origin."
> 
> And yes, I've had possessions stolen by travellers, but I've had more possesions stolen by non-travellers, travellers don't have a monoploy on crime.



council of eurpoe , please spare me on this with all due resepct. looking at the above them given its in law and we have to abide by it and it seems by sum that we not nly have ot abide by it butwe have to agree with it and also are not alowred to express our opion on it, give the defeinition above then looks like most countries including ours have broken it, if the govermant have aloowerd councild not to provide eough camp sites for example havent they incited justified racial hatred etc ??? anlong with other htins, o know but hang on law makes are alowerd to break them or amend them and then change if they see fit, what a joke, rember when it was in law gay ppl could not marry and gay ppl were put in jail how did you think laws like that were changed they were changed through debate dissucion and allowing ppl to think for them selves. we have to be careful about having tto much faith in law makers and the state, what next ban certin words out the dicaty because we dnt want ppl to say them or think them, well who is good enought to decide what we can and cannot read? and if the ppl wh deide what in or out of words are the ones that know the word are not the ones we need to be worrierd about, look back at laws that we use to have and told to talk against them were jailed hung etc, thankfull we are a little grown up fro them days  what next thought crime, thease ppl that wna to uphold and not disagree with this coucl of wurope and laws are the same pll that dont like what cllr arnt doing to aloow m homers to go in car parks due to height barriers, whatwould you think if the sate decided to ban m homes that r not white in coluor should we all agree with that cause the state said so so it must not only be leagl but right .


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 1, 2013)

n brown said:


> maybe it is time to get some closure. for sure nobody's going to change their minds on this one



you dont hav to change sumones opion its about dissucion and debate and aloowing ppl to think for themselves if you think its about try to change ppls mind ur miisng the point of the cocept of discussion 

luv your posts n brown its not personal


----------



## voyagerstan (Jun 2, 2013)

i guess thats 99% of the rest of us to then :sucks::goodnight::sleep-027:


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 2, 2013)

Just watching TV reports of the violent chaos in the middle of London that seems to be the direct result of a very small minority expressing their "opinion" by totally unacceptable means. Alf Garnett clones crawling out of the sewers after festering for 40 years. They, like a couple here, justify their aberrant philosophies and  actions by thought processes that just don't match those of the mainstream society.

Events in London have gone from two nutcases expressing their opinion by use of mindless violence and has now regressed to hundreds using that horrible event to push their version of the same sort of hatred and intolerance that started this topic off.

Still amazed that a British citizen (???) could come out on a British forum and express the wish that the man, who caused so much misery to his own people and country and to the rest of the world - particularly the British - during WWII, had succeeded in his plan to dominate the world and kill off all the minorities. Even more staggered that anyone would dare to side with him.


----------



## Deleted member 32902 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tony Lee said:


> Just watching TV reports of the violent chaos in the middle of London that seems to be the direct result of a very small minority expressing their "opinion" by totally unacceptable means. Alf Garnett clones crawling out of the sewers after festering for 40 years. They, like a couple here, justify their aberrant philosophies and  actions by thought processes that just don't match those of the mainstream society.
> 
> Events in London have gone from two nutcases expressing their opinion by use of mindless violence and has now regressed to hundreds using that horrible event to push their version of the same sort of hatred and intolerance that started this topic off.
> 
> Still amazed that a British citizen (???) could come out on a British forum and express the wish that the man, who caused so much misery to his own people and country and to the rest of the world - particularly the British - during WWII, had succeeded in his plan to dominate the world and kill off all the minorities. Even more staggered that anyone would dare to side with him.


A very large percent of your royal family might take issue with your last statement Tony.
 Sure they were all Nazi's anyway. A royal parade indeed, and them all goose stepping past 'yer man' at the Reichstag, and the 'reluctant' king selling us out to the Germans during the war. What a bag of weasels they all are, not any better than the litttle Austrian corporal himself.
seamus.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 2, 2013)

Ghandi pointed out that "Violence begets violence", by the same reasoning (& reasoning is the bit that is missing in many of the posts on this thread) hatred simply begets more hatred. Hatred damages the hater more than the hated. Loving your enemy may not be easy but it is the only way to settle differences.

I was impressed by the London Mosque that invited the EDL demonstartors in for a cup of tea & played footy with them after. What a great way to defuse an angry situation. We could all learn a lot from them. The nastiness from a handful of  posters on this forum does no-one (includingtem) any favours.

But what the heck, I am a smug, sanctimonious, doo-gooder etc etc, so how could I possibly be sensible? Make your own choices, but be aware that they will mark you for what you are.


----------



## maingate (Jun 2, 2013)

Actually the Mosque was in York Smaug but that's immaterial, it worked and was a refreshing bit of news on an otherwise bad day.

I don't want to get dragged into this thread but I don't like travellers but for different reasons to others on here.


----------



## jakekelly (Jun 2, 2013)

HI ya ALL ,BEEN BUSY WORKIN , now its my turn, to all the Num***ys that have pored scorn and attempted to vilify me you have wasted your time ,water off a ducks back springs to mind ,To the others that understand the predicament and  have an understanding of the situation  I thank you , I,m not here for praise  or to be condemed, I come on here with my own predjuces and opionions , & no-one will change that .I dont come on as a self appointed policeman as to impose my thoughts and standards on others, I came on to give a bit of information & expressed a personal opinion, Well its to bad if I upset some of you but thats life ,it would not be worth the living if we all had the same train of thought and there was no individuallity,
 NOW to really add fuel (if I'VE ANY LEFT) to the fire/ discussion The German PERSON WHO WAS NEVER NAMED IN THE ORIGINAL POST but a few have assumed (wrongly) was  Htlr.  is  -----------------------------------          To be continued after the brake : OSKAR Sch*****

have a laugh at yourself I can, & yes gents I would  & will  join a few  for a few beers and no doubt we will put the world to right ! yOU ALL HAVE A GOOD DAY & A BETTER ONE TOMMOROW.  PS .I agree this thread  has run its course  ,

PPS. they are still here (N.F.A.)    :dog::rabbit:


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 2, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Ghandi pointed out that "Violence begets violence", by the same reasoning (& reasoning is the bit that is missing in many of the posts on this thread) hatred simply begets more hatred. Hatred damages the hater more than the hated. Loving your enemy may not be easy but it is the only way to settle differences.
> 
> I was impressed by the London Mosque that invited the EDL demonstartors in for a cup of tea & played footy with them after. What a great way to defuse an angry situation. We could all learn a lot from them. The nastiness from a handful of  posters on this forum does no-one (includingtem) any favours.
> 
> But what the heck, I am a smug, sanctimonious, doo-gooder etc etc, so how could I possibly be sensible? Make your own choices, but be aware that they will mark you for what you are.



I was impressed by the London Mosque that invited the EDL demonstrators in for a cup of tea & played footy with them after

 could be more pr to be fair, or good politics as the mosque looks good what ever the edl choose to do the while i don't know anythng about the edl the fact they accepted the invite should also be praised. its a pity tho that with the odd exception i dont see the islamic community rushing out to condem the last few weeks, and having the odd iman at the top say islam is a peaceful religion the question is what are the silent majority islamic ppl thinking i dont see them have much to say which realy worries me. as i said its the islam extremist that are waging the tail of the dog they are the ones in control in my opion. please note this is an opinion its not extreme it does not mean in inciting anything it just that a lawful opinion. i see the edl what a do know is a bunch of ppl who are fed up with politics who feel mp's dont listen to the concerns of a number of ppl in the community, i work alot with communities in my aea and depite my no reliogus belifes i work in a viluntry capacity with islamic groups and we often talk about the above issious and im ope with them about how all religion is a problem and will be more so in future desptie this we respect each other and its if anything we respect each other more and it shows in the work we do together


----------



## jakekelly (Jun 2, 2013)

Flip Flap said:


> The problem with travellers is that the bad 99% gives them all a bad name.



TSK.TSK. TSK  THE politically correct police will have you my boy !


----------



## Robmac (Jun 2, 2013)

I know a lot of travellers, and sure some of them are real villains. I think that the drug trade is responsible for far more crime these days though.


----------



## jakekelly (Jun 2, 2013)

My sentiments exactly , if you have not personally suffered the loss then there is no comprehension of how one feels, my thoughts are with you but mine is a Balvenie double wood  LARGE please. from beautiful Burghead where the sun is shining and all is good with the world


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 2, 2013)

to be fair guys having a bad personal situation with traverlers  does not mean its the majoirty are bad  or even 3% its inportnat that we keep that clear. and remebr what john t said some govermant class us a travelers which makes my point stronger


----------



## Robmac (Jun 2, 2013)

I hope Sean's had a good week at Epsom and is in a good mood when he gets back!:scared:


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jun 2, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## chrisatisis (Jun 2, 2013)

Did the first post really contain a suggestion that Hitler had the correct solution for the 'travelling community'? If so then I believe that only a minority of people wouldn't think that was offensive. 

Which type of travellers are been referred to? In my experience there are two types. The type that turn up enmass and take over a piece of communal land, behave with no sense of responsibility for the environment and after a few weeks leave a big mess behind them. The type I am more familiar with are often quite private, don't receive benefits and behave with responsibility toward the environment.

The problem with venting angry generalisations is an awful lot of truth is lost and does it change anything or move a step forward?


----------



## sparrks (Jun 2, 2013)

chrisatisis said:


> Did the first post really contain a suggestion that Hitler had the correct solution for the 'travelling community'? If so then I believe that only a minority of people wouldn't think that was offensive.
> 
> Which type of travellers are been referred to? In my experience there are two types. The type that turn up enmass and take over a piece of communal land, behave with no sense of responsibility for the environment and after a few weeks leave a big mess behind them. The type I am more familiar with are often quite private, don't receive benefits and behave with responsibility toward the environment.
> 
> The problem with venting angry generalisations is an awful lot of truth is lost and does it change anything or move a step forward?



The former type are the ones that I and others refer to as Pi***s, the latter are the ones I refer to as travellers.


----------



## jakekelly (Jun 2, 2013)

I see your line of thought and agree


----------



## runnach (Jun 2, 2013)

Robmac said:


> I hope Sean's had a good week at Epsom and is in a good mood when he gets back!:scared:


 I wouldnt worry too much, It wont be the first or last time he, I, or we read prejudice.

The sad thing is while ever there is prejudice, from whatever quarter , we arent going to gel as a society...

This extends to lots of things in life, religeon, politics as examples.

When I worked fairs I was without identity, the Showmen didnt see me as one of them because I wasnt born into their way of life, the settled lot thought I was a gypsy......But true gypsies until you earn their trust see you as a "gorga" some always will when you arent born into that lifestyle.

A lot of the gypsy people I know, respect me for the fact I dont have an entrenched opinion re their way of life albeit on occasions I dont understand it.

What I do know is I have a circle of friends and acquaintance from a spectrum of different backgrounds, Its how you conduct yourself that matters......Gypsy, white , black ....( fill in the space ) 

I consider myself lucky to have met so many people from a variety of backgrounds .....Its what life is about surely ? 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 2, 2013)

As a full timers we have no fixed abode.  We travel, not to seeking work or living off the land, but as a lifestyle after retirement.  We fund this fifestyle from pensions accrued while working for 50 years.  

My wife and I travel so that we can enjoy a climate that agrees with us.  UK in the summer and the south of Spain in the winter and places in between.  For this and peace of mind, I have to pay a considerably increased insurance.  I do not have a vote, by choice, not being on the electoral roll.  We have a Motorhome rather than a caravan.

I do not consider myself to be in any way different to any other traveller.  We stay on sites (Cls/CSs) occasionally, but try to wild camp as much as we can by choice not economics.

This is a way of life we aspired too.  It was not forced on us by circumstance.

John


----------



## vwalan (Jun 2, 2013)

but david you can choose it . you just let other things get in the way. 
you want to go sailing by yourself then do it . but i dare say you choose to stay married . so its your choice not to do it. 
we dont have choice on health ,but we do have lots of choices . 
choices can be made . and other choices come from the choices we have already made. 
most choices seem to come from decisions made years ago. 
decisions planning and making good choices throughout life .
it may be too late for some but is it because they wasted choices in their life. 
i think so, many prefer to blame others for their own bad choices , bit like a farmer that dumps his stuff with out looking after it . we all know thieves are around . lock it up.


----------



## coolasluck (Jun 2, 2013)

John Thompson said:


> As a full timers we have no fixed abode.  We travel, not to seeking work or living off the land, but as a lifestyle after retirement.  We fund this fifestyle from pensions accrued while working for 50 years.
> 
> My wife and I travel so that we can enjoy a climate that agrees with us.  UK in the summer and the south of Spain in the winter and places in between.  For this and peace of mind, I have to pay a considerably increased insurance.  I do not have a vote, by choice, not being on the electoral roll.  We have a Motorhome rather than a caravan.
> 
> ...









Hi  john  do you think that you and joan could kindly bring back our generator from your last visit here as we urgently need it for our next trip.?:lol-053:  It went missing and i immediatly knew it was those pesky thompson traveller types lol


----------



## Robmac (Jun 2, 2013)

channa said:


> I wouldnt worry too much, It wont be the first or last time he, I, or we read prejudice.
> 
> The sad thing is while ever there is prejudice, from whatever quarter , we arent going to gel as a society...
> 
> ...



Completely agree. And until you have mixed with the travellers/Gypsies or whatever you care to call them, and understand the past prejudices and general resentment that they have had to endure over hundreds of years, then you will never truly understand them.


----------



## voyagerstan (Jun 2, 2013)

you said it why park there in the first place\????:beer:


----------



## Smaug (Jun 2, 2013)

jakekelly said:


> My sentiments exactly , if you have not personally suffered the loss then there is no comprehension of how one feels, my thoughts are with you but mine is a Balvenie double wood  LARGE please. from beautiful Burghead where the sun is shining and all is good with the world



I can't dispute your taste in Scotch. I have just replaced my BDW as the last bottle was almost empty.

Have you tried the Bailie Nicol Jarvie from Morrisons? It is reduced to around 16 quid at the moment & is a damn fine blend.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 2, 2013)

Flip Flap said:


> Many blends are vastly underestimated by wiksy snobs mate..  Try the Isle of Skye blend..



We have long liked Ballantynes' which is hard to get in the UK, but Aldi's Highland Earl makes a great substitute at under 12 squid. We were introduced to Black Bottle last year on Islay & that too is another favourite, but hard to find outside of Scotland, where it is apparently the most popular Scottish blend.

But then I also drink a number of whiskeys as well. :dance:


----------



## vwalan (Jun 2, 2013)

i usually get queen margot from lidl in spain .but this winter bought claymore 3quid a litre in gibralter . it,ll do for me . had to make several trips .hee hee.


----------



## Smaug (Jun 2, 2013)

Flip Flap said:


> Low Fliers and Ding Dongs are the best sellers in Scottish pubs, well, the Ding Dongs are kinda falling by the wayside right enough.
> 
> Teachers is usually cheap and PDG.



Never have liked Teachers, always seemed just too harsh & rough for my taste, but maybe it has changed. I don't recognise Low Fliers or Ding Dongs as whisky brands, which is what I was referring to. Happy to be enlightened tho.


----------



## fofeg101 (Jun 2, 2013)

sasquatch said:


> THESE *LAYABOUTS* HAVE CAUSED THIS MAGIC OF CHILDHOOD TO BE LOST! NOW THAT MAKE ME ANGRY.


Excuse me!, sneaking around thieving while we're tucked up snug in bed is damned hard work in my mind.:lol-053: Although, the Romanian Gypsies take the biscuit for enterprise, they leave our home grown bunch of crooks standing. When the Romanian guy got frazzled trying to steal the copper from an electric sub station near here I did feel sad.....it soon wore off though.:lol-061:


----------



## sparrks (Jun 3, 2013)

Smaug said:


> We have long liked Ballantynes' which is hard to get in the UK, but Aldi's Highland Earl makes a great substitute at under 12 squid. We were introduced to Black Bottle last year on Islay & that too is another favourite, but hard to find outside of Scotland, where it is apparently the most popular Scottish blend.
> 
> But then I also drink a number of whiskeys as well. :dance:



My favourite is Talisker 10y old, but I am partial to Ardbeg and Lagavulin. I have just got a bottle of 64% Caol Ila which I'm looking forward to trying.

At the time I bought the Caol Ila I also got a bottle of Black Bottle from here. Rather nice it was.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi David

The law in the UK makes no differentiation between travellers.

The Criminal Justice and Public Order Act 1994:

a person may be regarded for the purposes of this section as residing on any land notwithstanding that he has a home elsewhere.  “gipsies” means persons of nomadic habit of life, whatever their race or origin, but does not include members of an organised group of travelling showmen, or persons engaged in travelling circuses, travelling together as such.”. 

As to residence when travelling no longer becomes viable because,  I fail the medical to retain the licence or it get to much for us.  Has no one heard of renting.  Why do people always now consider that they must own the bricks and mortar they live in.  We sold up and gave our children part of the proceeds so inheritance is not an issue.  We intend to continue our current lifestyle for as long as we can.  It is no more of a problem giving up whether you own or rent a property.

As far as health goes I now feel better than I have done for the last 50 years.  I have no pressures now and have less need for a doctor that I had during my working life.  When I told my doctor that I planned to travel full time and follow the weather he agreed it would be good for my health.  I intend to try to keep going for as long as I can.

I like the area you have chosen to live in, but prefer to not have ties.


Nice try guys to kill the thread by off subject banter.

John


----------



## Harmergeddon (Jun 3, 2013)

Couldn't agree more. I actively avoid it.


----------



## sparrks (Jun 3, 2013)

Smaug said:


> I can't dispute your taste in Scotch. I have just replaced my BDW as the last bottle was almost empty.
> 
> Have you tried the Bailie Nicol Jarvie from Morrisons? It is reduced to around 16 quid at the moment & is a damn fine blend.



Tesco has a few specials on Whisky at the moment  - Black label £20, Dalwhinnie £25, Highland Park £25, Laphroaigh £29.50, Talisker £25, Balvenie Doublewood £25  Linkything


----------



## Smaug (Jun 3, 2013)

sparrks said:


> Tesco has a few specials on Whisky at the moment  - Black label £20, Dalwhinnie £25, Highland Park £25, Laphroaigh £29.50, Talisker £25, Balvenie Doublewood £25  Linkything



JW Black Label is over rated & over priced even at 20 quid in my view, Black Bottle & BNJ beat its socks off. The Malts are OK, but I have all of them already so not ready to buy more, but thanks for the heads up. HP (Orkney) & the two strong flavoured Islay malts are amongst our faves. 

I had a few years of overseas short contract work outside the EU & managed to build up a decent collection of Whisk(e)ys, plus people buy them for me so I only need to buy an odd bottle now & then to top up my collection. As I said earlier, Aldi's Highland Earl is my every day "cooking scotch" & it doesn't stress me if visitors put mixers with it.   People who care get the decent stuff.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 3, 2013)

Whisky - obviously the only thing you need to defuse a tense situation! :lol-061:


----------

